# Mensch Ärger dich nicht Spiel



## Guest (17. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich muss für die schule ein Abschlussprojekt mit java Programmieren, und hatte mir überlegt Mensch ärger dich nicht zur programmieren, nur jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, wie das alles so umsetzen soll und wie ich es am besten/einfachsten machen kann. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht dabei helfen und ein paar tips geben 

Danke


----------



## nekton (17. Feb 2004)

- wenn du es einfacher halten willst, dann nimm um Himmels willen keine Animationen 
- definiere die felder auf denen die Spielfiguren laufen sollen, also eine Liste die sich am ende wieder schliesst

just my 2 cent


----------

